
Steve Case: fewer tiny startups in the third wave - steven
https://medium.com/@stevenlevy/steve-case-is-bullish-on-tech-s-third-wave-even-if-it-s-kind-of-a-bummer-94eaadde75da#.4eo23gm4f
======
hacker_9
_" The former head of AOL talks about the future of startups, what went wrong
in the merger, and what Donald Trump told him."_

So many things wrong with this opening sentence.

~~~
galistoca
Can you elaborate?

------
dmritard96
I kepe seeing all these promoted stories on Steve Case (by steve case), seems
kinda weird. I am trying to understand why he cares so much about me knowing
who he is and what he thinks? Running for something? Trying to raise a fund?
Looking to become an advisor? There has to be something behind paying for
readers?

~~~
tamana
As you might notice from the article, he has a new book out where he positions
himself as a startup pundit. However, since he chose to write a _book_ , it
seems he may be a bit out of touch.

~~~
icedchai
You're right. Most Millennials don't have the attention span for a book.

